# Visiting Chiang Mai with a view to Retirement



## Sonial (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi
We are a British couple living in Australia. We approaching the time of life when we are beginning to think about retirement. We will be visiting Chiang Mai in early October and would like to meet others who have made the move. Perhaps a coffee and chat? Or any organised events for expats round this time?

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonial said:


> Hi
> We are a British couple living in Australia. We approaching the time of life when we are beginning to think about retirement. We will be visiting Chiang Mai in early October and would like to meet others who have made the move. Perhaps a coffee and chat? Or any organised events for expats round this time?
> 
> Thanks


Howdy,

The Thailand page is kind of quiet compared to others. Immigration to Thailand is a bit difficult from what I have read.

If too hard, you might want to consider here in the Philippines where we live. The Philippines offers retirement visas as well as one can just keep renewing a tourist visit for up to 3 years. Then fly to a close destination such as Hong Kong. Then return the following day and begin again.



Best of luck and hope you find the information you are looking for..


Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Baanguru (Aug 11, 2016)

Thailand in definitely one of the most affordable places to retire in Asia. Not to mention the cost of living here is cheaper compare to other neighboring countries. You have to check out Thailand especially Chiang Mai where you want to go to. I suggest you need to stay there for a bit and see what it can offer for you and your wife. Make sure to befriends with people but stay away few who might take advantage of you. If it will be your first time to visit Thailand you might encounter a culture shock but then again it's one of the nicest place on earth.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

I lived in Chiang Mai for three years, and found the process of getting a retirement ("O") visa straightforward and simple. There are several companies that will help you through the entire process for a reasonable fee, and the visa must then be renewed annually. Chiang Mai has many expats, and there is a large, active expat group. I'd suggest going to one of their meeting or coffees; it's a great way to meet people, many from the UK, and to get information. If you can't find them on Google, I can send you their details. I think visiting for a short period is a great way to get an idea of how much you might like living in Chiang Mai. It's the start of the tourist season, and was pretty crowded ar times while I was there. I sublet a house for three months, which gave me time to decide that I wanted to stay longer, and find a nice place to live. Good luck; please let me know if I can answer any questions.


----------



## Spiller (May 12, 2013)

*Air Pollution*

I read varying reports about the burning off season in Chiang Mai. Mostly they say Feb/March is the worst time but when does it start & finish? Reports vary considerably. And I imagine the lowest lying areas would be the worst? Is this correct?


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I may be wrong, but I believe some of the smoke comes from burning the jungle in Indonesia, for palm oil plantations, not just local burning. So it depends on the monsoon winds, amount of burning, etc. About a year the smoke reached all the way to the Philippines and I had difficulty breathing. The last time I flew over Thailand in May the whole country was smoky.


----------

